# Midi lathe hollowform



## The100road (Jul 9, 2018)

I have a 12”x16” 1/2 hp midi lathe with no bed extension. I know I can and have made small hollowforms but have been looking for someone in the NW who has the equipment to help guide me in making an urn when I am ready. 

I haven’t had any luck finding someone willing to help yet. I just got to thinking if this was possible to do on my lathe with the right attachements? 

Has anyone made an urn or hollowform on a midi lathe? Or do I need to keep looking for someone that has the correct tools to help? 

Thanks!


----------



## The100road (Jul 9, 2018)

I’m guessing the starting blank will be about a 6x6x12” block


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2018)

I’d consider doing it in two pieces if your going to be on a lathe that size... that’s an awfully long blank to hollow on a midi lathe!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## The100road (Jul 9, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I’d consider doing it in two pieces if your going to be on a lathe that size... that’s an awfully long blank to hollow on a midi lathe!



Two piece urn. Now I have to google. Thanks Doc


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2018)

The100road said:


> Two piece urn. Now I have to google. Thanks Doc[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Haven't been there and did this, but it's coming some day. I'm thinking out loud here, so yell at me if I'm off base Lee... You too Doc...


6x6x12 is gonna be a tad long and skinny for a hollow form. The 8x8x10 would be fuller, more rounder. Same effect could be accomplished with 6x6x8 wouldn't it? 


1.) A tongue and groove arrangement on the two bowl halves would give you a far more stable joint when glued together, should anything decide to move for whatever reason. And, it provides more surface area for gluing. Does it not? And, 

2.) I'd leave it full and turn the tenon off the top half after gluing it up, in case I decided to turn a neck, fit a lid, whatever. It would also come in handy for clamping and gluing the two halves. Correct?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 10, 2018)

The100road said:


> Two piece urn. Now I have to google. Thanks Doc



This is a 2 piece urn I did

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 10, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Haven't been there and did this, but it's coming some day. I'm thinking out loud here, so yell at me if I'm off base Lee... You too Doc...
> 
> 
> 6x6x12 is gonna be a tad long and skinny for a hollow form. The 8x8x10 would be fuller, more rounder. Same effect could be accomplished with 6x6x8 wouldn't it?
> ...



I disagree. Tall slender forms are very appealing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 10, 2018)

As you can see the band covers the seam and can be done in anything I used black pepper. Basically make two bowls and seam together with or without the band then use your tenon on top to make a lip or neck for lack of better words. The bottom I removed by hand with a razor saw them sanded. You could also carve feet if inclined.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 10, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Haven't been there and did this, but it's coming some day. I'm thinking out loud here, so yell at me if I'm off base Lee... You too Doc...
> 
> 
> 6x6x12 is gonna be a tad long and skinny for a hollow form. The 8x8x10 would be fuller, more rounder. Same effect could be accomplished with 6x6x8 wouldn't it?
> ...



I think shape is pretty subjective, but I find the shorter, broader forms are easier to turn. The lower center of gravity probably make them less tippy also.

Yes to the tenon idea.

Not sure what you mean by ‘leave it full’ but I agree with the idea of returning the top after glue up. The lid seems like it would be almost mandatory. 

I would probably do something to accent the seam since it won’t match perfectly... Cody’s form is a great looking example.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I think shape is pretty subjective, but I find the shorter, broader forms are easier to turn. The lower center of gravity probably make them less tippy also.
> 
> Yes to the tenon idea.
> 
> ...



Just thinking not turning the tenon down or cutting it off at all. Whatever you had in the chuck, just leave it and turn it off on the other end after you decide where you want to go with it. It would leave more material on the ends of the piece for clamping on glue up, and a flat surface as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2018)

And, yes... I do understand you could assemble the two pieces in the lathe and use the tailstock to clamp it in place, but trying to get that all together with glue running everywhere might be a bit of a pain. I was thinking one could apply glue to one half sitting on the band saw or table saw, and using a short piece of 1 x whatever, 3/4" plywood, or whatever kind of scrap might be long enough and laying around, and a couple bar clamps, you could clamp it down nicely.

Either way, the extra material top and bottom would be a plus for clamping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

